# Spark Plug Change Interval



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I noticed that on the 2014 1.4T Cruze, the recommend change interval for the spark plugs has been lowered to 60,000 from 100,000 miles for the 2012 Cruze. Anybody have any in-sight into this? I have a 2012 with about 63,000 miles on it. Should I get my plugs changed, based on the 2014 interval?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Use the 2014 severe service guide. The 2011 and 2012 owners manuals were optimistic and also left several items out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The plugs and oil change intervals changed for all, especially with the 11-12 oil life monitor putting you well out of the range of the Dexos semi syn oil safe range.


----------

